# Netflix - My List?



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm sure this is probably a NetFlix issue, but since I primarily use my Tivo for NetFlix:

Where in the heck did they move the "My List" to? It used to be right on the main NetFlix page once I chose the profile on the Tivo. Now, all I get is "recently watched". 

TIA.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Press Up or Down.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

m_jonis said:


> I'm sure this is probably a NetFlix issue, but since I primarily use my Tivo for NetFlix:
> 
> Where in the heck did they move the "My List" to? It used to be right on the main NetFlix page once I chose the profile on the Tivo. Now, all I get is "recently watched".
> 
> TIA.


With the 20.4.6 update you can add those programs directly to your TiVo My Shows list and can launch playing them directly from there.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

PCurry57 said:


> With the 20.4.6 update you can add those programs directly to your TiVo My Shows list and can launch playing them directly from there.


Hard to do since Premieres haven't received that update yet....


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sometimes it is a click or two up....sometimes a click or two down. Took me a while to figure that one out!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Mine gets "lost" all the time... up or down too many times than needed, I always think.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is weird. I always try up first.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the info. I know down doesn't do it (I scrolled through about 10 genres). I'll try "up" next time. Will be nice if/when the update comes to the Premier's so that it shows up in Now Playing.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

m_jonis said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. I know down doesn't do it (I scrolled through about 10 genres). I'll try "up" next time. Will be nice if/when the update comes to the Premier's so that it shows up in Now Playing.


I really wish it showed up directly in my Shows! You can add streaming movies from any of your streaming providers manually but it will not directly inherit your my favorites from Netflix or Watch List from Amazon.

It is a very cool feature though!


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

m_jonis said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. I know down doesn't do it (I scrolled through about 10 genres). I'll try "up" next time. Will be nice if/when the update comes to the Premier's so that it shows up in Now Playing.


OK, just an FYI in case anyone else wonders.
For me, it's "UP" TWICE.

The first "UP" takes you to the "menu" (where you have like 4 icons - menu, account, something and something). Ironically it's NOT there.

You have to magically know that "one more UP" takes you to the My List.

Stupid (you'd think it would be on the "menu" section, but noooo).

Well at least mystery is solved!

Now if I can figure out where the heck it is on the Website, (since there's no "up").

LOL!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Today it was up twice. Tomorrow it may be down one. It moves around.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

It's a Netflix thing. My blu-ray player does exactly the same thing.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Yeah, on the website they used to have it on the main menu. Now you have to scroll all the way to the bottom.

Thanks though!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

N/m. Misunderstood


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice about 'up twice'. Whenever I've found myself going to Netflix through my Tivo it seems like I have to go 'down' like a zillion times before I find 'My List'.

Conversely, however, when I go to Netflix through my Roku3 'My List' is right there. I don't understand why the interface is so different but there ya have it.  Personally, I prefer going to Netflix through the Roku3 because it seems to have a much faster processor than my Tivo Premieres.


----------



## chetly (Apr 19, 2014)

My "my list" is right below the Spotlight feature movie or show... One press down and im there. Running 20.5.2....


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Several days ago, Netflix had messages they were having problems accessing my data and, understandably, my list was no where to be found. Hit the TiVo button and relaunched Netflix and everything was fine, my list was there. Took a minute or so. I figured they were switching over to new equipment or software or something. 

It is pretty amazing how well Netflix works and is organized, at least compared to other websites.


----------

